# MCD Film Scoring Challenge-September 2022 - #MCDChallenge



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 19, 2022)

Hi everyone, I thought I’d posted about this challenge, but it seems I neglected to!

Tateshi Starwalker’s YouTube channel, Modern Composer Dojo, provides information on the scoring challenge in the description to the video linked here:



The challenge, which is to score to the image linked in the video description, ends on 25th September. 

Sorry for the late advice on this one!


----------



## florent83 (Sep 20, 2022)

hello
there is not the link to download the picture in the description
can you give the link, thanks a lot


----------



## florent83 (Sep 20, 2022)

ok i find in the description on youtube, sorry


----------

